# M & G at BIG BUCK BREWERY 10-30-03



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

We are haveing a M&G for those in the northern suburbs or anyone else that wants to come. Big Buck Brewery is on Oppdyke Bldv. south of University ( actualy right next to I-75 express). The date is thursday Oct. 30th. I will be there around 4:00pm. In the mean time I will stop there and locate a spot for us to meet inside and post it here.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Works for me !


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Thanks, George, for throwing this up. I'll arrive about 1715 or so. Looking forward to seeing old friends, and meeting new (to me) members.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Man, I wish you guys would tell time the "normal" way. I got to figure out what is 1715 or 1630. Your taxing my brain. LOL


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

I'll try and swing by after work.

Probably get there when Mickey's little hand is on the 5 and his big hand is pointing up


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Brian S., much easier to figure out. Thanks LOL


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

I should be able to make it.


----------



## Heavy duty (Jun 8, 2001)

It depends on how the kids football game goes this sunday. If they have a good day I won't be able to make it til after the sun goes down.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> Thanks, George, for throwing this up.


No That would be morning after the M& G 

I'll probably be there.

Neal


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

awwww man, to bad it's not tomarrow or I could of made it.


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

I thought Big Buck Brewery went belly up? The one in GR is closed. Too bad, it was a great restaurant. I could be wrong about other locations.


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

The one in Auburn Hills and Gaylord is still open. They just closed the one in GR.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Sometimes I hate working afternoons!!! Some one have a Red Stout Brew in my name!!!!


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm having a great time on this site.... I might just mak this one. Have to keep the molsons at a lower level tho


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by northern_outdoorsman _
> *Sometimes I hate working afternoons!!! Some one have a Red Stout Brew in my name!!!!  *


*Do you have a "tab" there?*


----------



## Recurve (Dec 6, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Freestone _
> *I thought Big Buck Brewery went belly up? The one in GR is closed. Too bad, it was a great restaurant. I could be wrong about other locations. *


Maybe those Dutch folks in G.R. were too cheap.  Just kidding of course. I used to tend bar at the Stag & Hound on 28th Street while attending college at Kendall. Got a kick out of the folks who'd squeeze in at the bar to order a drink and then stand and wait for their 10 cents change while the bar/lounge and restaurant was packed. _"Thank you kindly, Sir"_. Not being from there I was perplexed at the sensibilities of the locals and remarked so to my fellow bartender, who was. He blamed it on the Dutch. Don't know if it was true or not but the cocktail waitresses agreed. 

Hope to make the M-N-G. This will be my first.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I'll probably stop by....sucks that I have to work at 9pm though....


----------



## Walligator (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANN09 _
> *for those in the northern suburbs *


northern??? that would be the Big Buck in Gaylord That's where I'm closer to. I'd like to see a M-N-G there. I do see more southern MI folks on here though, for the most part. Have fun all and maybe sometime we'll have one farther north.

Walligator


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

never mind....my call back time just got changed today to 4pm so I won't be around... stupid work thing anyway.....always seems to get in the way of having fun!!!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

I might be able to do early crew, then I am taking my daughter around to the cooperative living home (old folks home) for trick or treats.
I don't anticipate too many "tricks" on the old folks, so maybe I could swing back by: it is a whole 5 miles or something from my house.


----------

